# How long after transfer do blastocysts implant?



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Got another 5 days until I can test so naturally I'm sweating the stats. How long do blastocysts take to implant after transfer?

Good luck to everyone reading, wishing you all good baby juju

xx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, I found this interesting to follow when I was on my 2ww:


This is for after a blastocyst transfer

Day 1:  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Day 2:  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Day 3:  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Day 4:  Implantation continues
Day 5:  Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Day 6:  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Day 7:  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Day 8:  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Day 9:  Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 


Hope this helps!


----------

